# Visa Stamping In Pakistan



## Asim Ikram (Mar 11, 2011)

Dear All,

I've a question regarding the visa stamping in Pakistan. I've got the grant letter regarding 175 class. Now should i just need to send Grant letter and passports to Australian embassy Islamabad or is there any other way. 

I tried to contact Australian High commission Islamabad, but not getting any reply from them. Please guide is any one who has already processed. On their web site they mentioned that immigration visas are processed through Bankok/Thailand. 

Regards,
Asim


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats Asim Ikran!
You are lucky dude frm Pakistan who got visa. I never saw u on this forum before.
I dnt know abt the question u asked but I want to know some information frm u. Whn did u apply fpr visa and whn u were assigned CO. Whn u send ur final form 80. How long security checks for you?

Me and many other members of this forum are struck in security checks. So your timelines would help us in judging current security timeframe.

Thanks & Regards
Ali


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

ali_bajwa said:


> Congrats Asim Ikran!
> You are lucky dude frm Pakistan who got visa. I never saw u on this forum before.
> I dnt know abt the question u asked but I want to know some information frm u. Whn did u apply fpr visa and whn u were assigned CO. Whn u send ur final form 80. How long security checks for you?
> 
> ...


Click on his name and select the option to see all of his posts. He has already posted this information.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

hmm... I checked details. 
Thanks AUsimmi.


----------



## Asim Ikram (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Ali,

But who will give answer of my question ?? ... 


Waiting for reply..

Regards,


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Asim Ikram said:


> Thanks Ali,
> 
> But who will give answer of my question ?? ...
> 
> ...


Sorry mate. Other then advising you to contact the Australian High Commission in Islamabad, I can't really say...


----------



## Asim Ikram (Mar 11, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Sorry mate. Other then advising you to contact the Australian High Commission in Islamabad, I can't really say...




But i tried to contact them but they are not answering... 

Hope someone will help me out.

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Asim Ikram said:


> But i tried to contact them but they are not answering...
> 
> Hope someone will help me out.
> 
> Thanks,


Did you try the email option?


----------



## Asim Ikram (Mar 11, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Did you try the email option?


Yeah i tried that but still same...
no response of email but i've send passports along with grant letter through Currier service...

Hope visa will be stamped


----------



## Asim Ikram (Mar 11, 2011)

Visa has been stamped....


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Asim Ikram said:


> Visa has been stamped....


What was the procedure?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Asim Ikram said:


> Visa has been stamped....


Many congrats man. This gives hope to many Pakistani applicants. Best of luck for the future as well :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Asim Ikram (Mar 11, 2011)

ali_bajwa said:


> What was the procedure?


Just send the grant letter along with passports to Australian High commission, Islamabad. they take almost a weak and send passports back after stamping 

Regards,


----------



## Asim Ikram (Mar 11, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Many congrats man. This gives hope to many Pakistani applicants. Best of luck for the future as well :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Thanks a lot...


----------



## tatoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Asim,

I got the grant letter last week (Monday) and sent the passport to Embassy on the same day and today is almost 7 days and i am waiting for passport, which courier service u used?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

tatoo said:


> Hi Asim,
> 
> I got the grant letter last week (Monday) and sent the passport to Embassy on the same day and today is almost 7 days and i am waiting for passport, which courier service u used?


Hey tatoo, nice to hear about another Pakistani applicant getting the visa. Can you please tell us your timeline? The type of visa applied, lodgement date, CO allocation date, medicals + PCC submission date, and visa grant date? It will give the rest of the Pakistani applicants some insight on what to expect in their own cases. Many thanks.


----------



## Asim Ikram (Mar 11, 2011)

tatoo said:


> Hi Asim,
> 
> I got the grant letter last week (Monday) and sent the passport to Embassy on the same day and today is almost 7 days and i am waiting for passport, which courier service u used?


Hi,

I send my passport through TCS and i got my passport back within 7 days. Hopefully you will get it back within a day.

Regards,
Asim


----------



## tatoo (Jun 14, 2010)

*thx*

pls check beupdate.co.uk , detail timelines shared over there






ausimmi said:


> Hey tatoo, nice to hear about another Pakistani applicant getting the visa. Can you please tell us your timeline? The type of visa applied, lodgement date, CO allocation date, medicals + PCC submission date, and visa grant date? It will give the rest of the Pakistani applicants some insight on what to expect in their own cases. Many thanks.


----------



## tatoo (Jun 14, 2010)

*address confirmation*

Pls confirm the address, 


"Visa Section 
Australian High Commission 
Constitution Avenue & Ispahani Road 
Diplomatic Enclave No. 1 
Sector G-5/4 
ISLAMABAD - PAKISTAN"



when u r planning to leave for Ausis, do u check accomodation in Sydney?





Asim Ikram said:


> Hi,
> 
> I send my passport through TCS and i got my passport back within 7 days. Hopefully you will get it back within a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

tatoo said:


> pls check beupdate.co.uk , detail timelines shared over there


You will have to tell me the year and month at least. The site doesn't allow searching by username it seems...


----------



## tatoo (Jun 14, 2010)

*website link*

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

Pls check




ausimmi said:


> You will have to tell me the year and month at least. The site doesn't allow searching by username it seems...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

tatoo said:


> BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications
> 
> Pls check


Can't find the name 'tatoo' anywhere...


----------



## A.R (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi tattoo , I sent in my passport for Labelling last Wednesday and I am still waiting for it!!! I think if you live in Islamabad it will take a week.I don't know which city you live in so it might take time (i.e 2 - 3 extra days) if you live in Karachi or Lahore.Hopefully you should get it soon as Monday was a holiday as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

A.R said:


> Hi tattoo , I sent in my passport for Labelling last Wednesday and I am still waiting for it!!! I think if you live in Islamabad it will take a week.I don't know which city you live in so it might take time (i.e 2 - 3 extra days) if you live in Karachi or Lahore.Hopefully you should get it soon as Monday was a holiday as well.


Welcome to the forum A.R. Can you please share your visa timeline -> lodgement date, CO allocation, PCC/Medical date, and visa grant date? Many thanks.


----------



## A.R (Jun 15, 2011)

Its on beupdate website with my name.You can search for it.


----------



## tatoo (Jun 14, 2010)

The name is "mani"






ausimmi said:


> Can't find the name 'tatoo' anywhere...


----------



## tatoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I am from KHI, do u know the etimated time for visa stamping in Pakistan, i mean how many working days required for visa staming?

pls also confirm the address

"Visa Section 
Australian High Commission 
Constitution Avenue & Ispahani Road 
Diplomatic Enclave No. 1 
Sector G-5/4 
ISLAMABAD - PAKISTAN "






A.R said:


> Hi tattoo , I sent in my passport for Labelling last Wednesday and I am still waiting for it!!! I think if you live in Islamabad it will take a week.I don't know which city you live in so it might take time (i.e 2 - 3 extra days) if you live in Karachi or Lahore.Hopefully you should get it soon as Monday was a holiday as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

A.R said:


> Its on beupdate website with my name.You can search for it.


Thanks, got it!!!


----------



## A.R (Jun 15, 2011)

Tattoo the address seems to be fine.Did you use TCS as your courier ? TCS normally deliver to the embassy so they have a dedicated courier there.I think for KHI it might take 10 days since it is out of city.Did you send a return envelope with your home address as well ? You can confirm with TCS whether the commission has received your passport or not.I had confirmed from TCS by giving them my tracking number on the receipt.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

tatoo said:


> The name is "mani"


Thanks!!! Got it!!!


----------



## A.R (Jun 15, 2011)

Guys , Tatoo ? Any news ?


----------



## A.R (Jun 15, 2011)

Asim Ikram said:


> Just send the grant letter along with passports to Australian High commission, Islamabad. they take almost a weak and send passports back after stamping
> 
> Regards,


Hi , Asim , do you live in Pindi/Islamabad ? Did the courier deliver the passports at 15:00 pm ?


----------



## tatoo (Jun 14, 2010)

no, not yet





A.R said:


> Guys , Tatoo ? Any news ?


----------



## A.R (Jun 15, 2011)

tatoo said:


> no, not yet


Did you use TCS ? When did the AHC receive your passport ?


----------



## tatoo (Jun 14, 2010)

i just tracked my shipment on website and observed that my passport received at AHC on last Friday





A.R said:


> Did you use TCS ? When did the AHC receive your passport ?


----------



## A.R (Jun 15, 2011)

tatoo said:


> i just tracked my shipment on website and observed that my passport received at AHC on last Friday


Ok, It must have been received by a security guard , I think the name is gaurdname and then SG.The name should be there.


----------



## tatoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, you are right




A.R said:


> Ok, It must have been received by a security guard , I think the name is gaurdname and then SG.The name should be there.


----------



## A.R (Jun 15, 2011)

tatoo said:


> Yes, you are right


Just to let you know I got my Visa stamped today by the Grace of God.


----------



## tatoo (Jun 14, 2010)

How many working days required to stamp visa? r u from KHI?






A.R said:


> Just to let you know I got my Visa stamped today by the Grace of God.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

A little question for all those who received the grand letter through email. Can someone tell, how did they paid for the 2nd installment of the visa fee? and where?

Did they paid to the consulate in Islamabad, or online the same way as in the 1st installment?

Or never got asked ?

Thanks,


----------



## tatoo (Jun 14, 2010)

just to share you that on saturday i also got my passport back with visa stamped by the grace of ALLAH





A.R said:


> Just to let you know I got my Visa stamped today by the Grace of God.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

A.R said:


> Tattoo the address seems to be fine.Did you use TCS as your courier ? TCS normally deliver to the embassy so they have a dedicated courier there.I think for KHI it might take 10 days since it is out of city.Did you send a return envelope with your home address as well ? You can confirm with TCS whether the commission has received your passport or not.I had confirmed from TCS by giving them my tracking number on the receipt.


HI! Just for information, I wanted to know that while sending passport and grant letter to Australian High Commission, do we need to send return envelop on which our address is mentioned or they themselves return it on address mentioned on passport?


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

ali_bajwa said:


> HI! Just for information, I wanted to know that while sending passport and grant letter to Australian High Commission, do we need to send return envelop on which our address is mentioned or they themselves return it on address mentioned on passport?


I think,u dont have to send the envelop.Senior member pls help.If i m wrong pls correct.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,
To the people who have gone through the process, how long does it take for your passport to be returned back after stamping especially to Karachi.

I have sent my passport + grant letter + covering letter (adding the return address advice) on 4th July through TCS courier service. It been more than 10 days now..

Do they send it back through the courier or registered mail?

I asked the TCS people if there is any thing like the embassy send the passport back and we pay for the charges while receiving. They said this procedure is followed.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for reading,

Got the passport with visa stamped today, TCS delivered at home and charged Rs. 345/-.


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

I have sent passports along with Grant letter and print out of return address on 5th july to AHC for evidencing. It has been more than 10 days but my passports have not been returned. I tried to contact the embassy but there is no response. Please guide me.


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

stamped today


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

*457*

hello

I have been granted 457 visa..what should i do to get it stamped...


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

mhi_nust said:


> hello
> 
> I have been granted 457 visa..what should i do to get it stamped...



Congrats Man

Please share time lines


----------



## mhi_nust (Jul 15, 2011)

ali_bajwa said:


> Congrats Man
> 
> Please share time lines


Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary
06/07/2011 Application received - processing commenced
06/07/2011 Application fee received
02/08/2011 Applicant Approved


----------



## kami545 (Aug 12, 2011)

Asim Ikram said:


> Hi,
> 
> I send my passport through TCS and i got my passport back within 7 days. Hopefully you will get it back within a day.
> 
> ...


congratulation asim .i am new to this forum please tell me what is the charges of stamping visa from islamabad . i am from lahore


----------



## kami545 (Aug 12, 2011)

hello F1-CUF
is any photograph neede for visa evidence an what writen in cover leter


best regards
Kamran


----------



## Asim Ikram (Mar 11, 2011)

kami545 said:


> hello F1-CUF
> is any photograph neede for visa evidence an what writen in cover leter
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing is required like this, you just need to send your passport along with grant letter and they will send it back within a week after stamping visa.


Regards,
Asim


----------



## cic (Jun 2, 2011)

kami545 said:


> congratulation asim .i am new to this forum please tell me what is the charges of stamping visa from islamabad . i am from lahore


u have spent thousands of rupees on visa processing, so why bother about few hundred


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

kami545 said:


> hello F1-CUF
> is any photograph neede for visa evidence an what writen in cover leter
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

No photograph required, just the grant letter + passport + return address advice.

return address advice states just one line but follows the standard application/letter format (embassy people should not mind if you not follow this (the format)  ): "Please evidence my passport and consider the address given as the return address. "

That's all no need to worry.


----------



## kami545 (Aug 12, 2011)

AOA
thanks for your reply

best regards
Kamran


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

*Passports Evidenced*



Hi.

I received my passports with visa evidencing in 4 days.I m from Karachi. 

Rgds

Danish


----------



## aadi_in_paris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Visa Evidence*

I have applied Business Visa (subclass 600) on Pakistani Passport.
i have few questions ,kindly please reply if any one can help me in this matter;

Q-1 : What is minimum processing time for this category?

Q-2 : I have plan to joint my travel itinerary with my other overseas visit, CHINA, USA. can i get visa evidence label from CHINA or USA? due to shortage of time i cant submit my passport here in Islamabad-Pakistan.

Q-3 : What would be minimum time to get Visa Evidence Label in Lahore?

Thanks in advance.


----------

